# TiVo Desktop Plus Convert - Max Resolution



## mux1 (Nov 25, 2007)

I've been playing with xml profile files, putting them in:

C:\ProgramData\TiVo\Conversion Profiles\

Is it not possible to not change the resolution of the presets? Or use something higher than 640x480?? I simply want automated download and conversion to AVC files (keeping the same resoultion). I just purchased a desktop plus key thinking I could fiddle with the profiles to make it work. It's not, and I'm regretting the waste of $24.95.

An example (snagged from the exe using XN Resource Editor) is:

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<?xml-stylesheet type="text/xsl" href="C:\depot\mainline\author\DirectX\Src\tivotrans\testpro file.xsl"?>
<EncodeProfiles xmlns:tivotrans="http://www.tivo.com/developer/encode-profiles/">

<tivotransrofile version="1.1" audiobitrateK="160" audioresamplerate="48" hrez="640" vrez="480" name="VGA" vbitrateK="1200" vmaxbitrateK="1500" filetype=".mp4" framerate="30" AdditionalAction="iTunes">
<tivotrans:ImageScaler filter="Scaler"/>
<tivotrans:VideoFormat filter="H.264"/>
<tivotrans:AudioFormat filter="AAC"/>
<tivotrans:TheMux filter="H.264-Mux"/>
<tivotrans:Writer filter="filewrite"/>

<CustomVideoSettings description="baseline">
<Common Preset="0" Profile="0" Level="100"/>
<GuidParam guid="{39178668-4FF1-4991-A76B-1B6D54F709B2}" value="0"/>
</CustomVideoSettings>
</tivotransrofile>
</EncodeProfiles>

I'm unable to get anything higher than 640x480 to work. I'd rather it not change the resolution at all, but I can't figure out syntax that will make this happen.


----------



## plvick (May 3, 2010)

I am surprised someone hasn't jumped on this thread with some solution already. I just got my Tivo and would also like to export videos in a higher resolution. I am not even sure I am getting 480 right now, how to tell? When I select to export I don't have an iPad option, but all the other options look terrible (mp4, ipod, 264, etc).


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

In the many threads where this has been answered over the years the consensus has been to use third party tools, many of which are discussed and supported here. 

Search is your friend.


----------



## dbtom (Feb 14, 2002)

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but you wasted your money. I did too. Tivo Desktop Plus is an awful program and basically useless. Tivo should be ashamed to charge money for it. After trying to make it work, I finally gave up. I now use a combination of kmttg and VideoReDo. This is the only solution I could find that worked. There are much more detailed posts here about making it work.


----------

